# Does anyone remember drinking Strawberry Hill?



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

So, while at the store looking for snax, I ran across a bottle of some Boone's Strawberry Hill. I remember this was my very first alcoholic beverage, when I was around 14! I bought a bottle just for nostalgic purposes. After chilling it, I took a big swig, from the bottle, just like the old days...and you know what...that swig brought back soooo many memories. Thanks cheap bottle of Kool-aid type wine stuff!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

In my mis-begotten youth I once drank 13 bottles of Boone's farm Apple Wine all by myself...


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

Me and my best friend scored a bottle of this prior to our senior high school class trip to Kings Dominion. We pounded it before leaving...we weren't big drinkers in high school, so needless to say, we were feeling a bit better than good! 

1989 was a good year!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Oh yea,i remember...


----------



## DudeGroovin (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh yeah, sitting in the back of my brother's mustang with the girlfriend (too young to drive) swillin' down some Boone's Farm. Memories.:w


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh yeah or the fizzy stuff Strawberry Hill, Tickled Pink.  


Stacey


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

How about Purple Passion?


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> How about Purple Passion?


Lets not go there. 

Stacey


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> Lets not go there.
> 
> Stacey


:r That says it all.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Now there is a trip down memory lane. :r :al
The 60's, free love, and Boone's Farm. :w


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

When my friends were drinking Strawberry Hill, I was chugging 100 proof Southern Comfort....that's just how I rolled.  

Purged a bit of scotch and gin in those days....but the SC treated me nice.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Boone's Farm, MD 20/20, Purple Passion, Thunderbird...Ahhh, the memories. Too young to buy it, limited funds, so quantity always won out over quality in those days.


----------



## TERPSTER (Oct 25, 2006)

OH yes, Strawberry hill and Apple blossom. Those were the days.

:al :s :cb


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

I remember drinking Strawberry Hill, and the rest of the Boones Farm flavors.

And Night Train, MD 20/20, Thunderbird (with cool-aid mixed in)… at least I remember buying these!  :al


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

That was the "official" drink of my college buddies and I during our freshman year. We'd buy it by the case (usually 2 or 3 cases), down two or three bottles a piece, and then try to storm the sororities or the girls' floors in the dorms. One of the happiest, blurriest years of my life :al


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I was alergic to the Mad Dog Kiwi (the green crap), but we also got something we called liquid cocain back then...it was called Cysco or Sysco or something like that. It was believe that if you drank enough of it you could black out while still keeping your groove on the dance floor! :r


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> I was alergic to the Mad Dog Kiwi (the green crap)


Never heard of M/D kiwi. Just the grape stuff, it was like liquid reds.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

As I remember, cheap high, nasty hang over! :hn


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

I think that was a staple for all highschool students to try!:r


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Probably one of the worst days of my life came after a night of drinking Strawberry Hill. My father knew what had happened, but instead of punishing me in some conventional way, he made me mow our lawn(about an acre) on a hot July Saturday. We only had a push mower at the time, not self propelled either. He had this big ear to ear grin on his face every time I u .
I would have been much happier if he had just beat the hell out of me.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

catfishm2 said:


> Probably one of the worst days of my life came after a night of drinking Strawberry Hill. My father knew what had happened, but instead of punishing me in some conventional way, he made me mow our lawn(about an acre) on a hot July Saturday. We only had a push mower at the time, not self propelled either. He had this big ear to ear grin on his face every time I u .
> I would have been much happier if he had just beat the hell out of me.


Priceless lesson.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> Probably one of the worst days of my life came after a night of drinking Strawberry Hill. My father knew what had happened, but instead of punishing me in some conventional way, he made me mow our lawn(about an acre) on a hot July Saturday. We only had a push mower at the time, not self propelled either. He had this big ear to ear grin on his face every time I u .
> I would have been much happier if he had just beat the hell out of me.


Now that is a DAD!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

catfishm2 said:


> Probably one of the worst days of my life came after a night of drinking Strawberry Hill. My father knew what had happened, but instead of punishing me in some conventional way, he made me mow our lawn(about an acre) on a hot July Saturday. We only had a push mower at the time, not self propelled either. He had this big ear to ear grin on his face every time I u .
> I would have been much happier if he had just beat the hell out of me.


:tpd: My mom's favorite thing when she knew I had been drinking the night before was to wake me up about 6:30A.M. with a big breakfast of runny eggs,grits and greasy bacon. About the time you thought you were gonna hold it down she would hit you with "the list". You know,cut grass,rake,shovel dirt in flower beds etc. Man those were the good ole days.u


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

ahh, many college memories! Boones farm, MD 20/20, Cysco (aka: Liquid Crack)...many memories!


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Hahaha, as a freshman, I see people drinking this, as well as Yellowtail, all the time. Me...I have far more expensive tastes. Just tonight I picked up some Sam Adams Boston Lager, Saratoga Pale Ale, and some Guiness Extra Stout. Cost about $20, and worth every penny, compared to the 30 cans for $10 served daily at the frat quad. Yech.


----------



## Bigd_0457 (Dec 16, 2006)

I was 15, two friends and I picked up some Boones Farm Tickled Pink and Strawberry Hill. Got pulled over 15 minutes later I did not know I had a tail light out and I was on a hardship license. Cops called my father, to come get us on the side of the road. Dad took us home and dropped my friends off @ their house. As he did he told them to take a bottle in with them for their parents as he let them off. Not a word was spoken by us about this incident from the time my father picked us up until we graduated high School. 

We met at my house before going to a party on Graduation night, as we walked by on the way out the door my dad said “Are we celebrating with Boones Farm tonight boys, I still have a bottle left over from your last big night out, probably aged very well.” It was a rare occasion when we had no smart arse replies to something our parents said. But this time we were speechless, Deer in the headlights ! Priceless !


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

No. My brother chugged a bottle, and I didn't like the look of his puke...


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

catfishm2 said:


> Probably one of the worst days of my life came after a night of drinking Strawberry Hill. My father knew what had happened, but instead of punishing me in some conventional way, he made me mow our lawn(about an acre) on a hot July Saturday. We only had a push mower at the time, not self propelled either. He had this big ear to ear grin on his face every time I u .
> I would have been much happier if he had just beat the hell out of me.


Great story!

My Dad was a sadist too. I worked for him on Saturdays at his welding shop, and if I came home really late on Friday night and he smelled alcohol (pretty good trick since it was around 2:30 am and he was "asleep"), by some coincidence we had to go to the shop early (5 am) the next morning. He never said a word, just grinned every time he looked at me...


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

When I was 15 my older sister let me borrow her car to go to a party. On the way back home my best friend puked this red crap all over the back seat. I never borrowed my sister's car again.


----------

